# Odd tongue observation



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I observed this young tinc with his tongue hanging out after feeding today. He ate well and shortly after this pic pulled it back in. Any ideas?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wanted to add also that this guy is acting normal and I've seen him eat several ff's since pulling the tongue back in. Could this have been observed during a shedding? I've never seen one of these guys shed before.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

He looks really skinny. 
Is he eating well?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

When I got him he was extremely skinny. He's actually putting on weight really fast though and in this pic he looks like when I got him. This frog doesn't like when I dust the flies with herptevite and yesterday was the day that I dust with it. I saw him like this right after feeding so I wonder if he was throwing up. Shortly after this pic he pulled it back in and began eating again and his belly filled back up. I'll try and get a pic in a bit to show a comparison of him after this was hanging out.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont know if its with PDFs or not, but i've seen video's of frogs regurgitating their stomachs, and then after they throw it up, they reswallow it all. Maybe PDF's can do that, and you just got him right when he was about to finish swallowing?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Wierd.
Kinda big for a toungue isnt it?


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

I have what looks like the same problem with a tricolor.
He seems to have some kind of "swelling" at the tip of his tongue. when he catches a prey he often isn't able to pull his tongue back in in one movement, so it hangs out there for a few seconds.
I've had him for about 3 years now (since he was a froglet) and this "condition" doesn't improve or get worse but it doesn't seem to affect him too much. He does seem to need more tries to catch the same amount of feeder insects, but he's compensating that by always being the first to come for the food when I feed them (actually if I come near the tank he's ALWAYS already waiting for it)

but it could also be a prolaps I think, so keep an eye on him.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think in the case of mine he was just regurgitating his stomach. He pulled it in a short time after that and has been fine ever since. It was the first time I had actually seen one do that though so it was kind of a shock.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

taht tongue is definitely swollen!! and he is extremely skinny, is he an Oelemarie?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just wanted to update on this little guy. I've not seen him do the tongue thing again so I assume he was regurgitating which also explains the skinny look as well. He's definitely doing well though even though I think he's a runt


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I got a group of 4 cobolts a few years ago and one of them was a runt. I took it out from the rest of the frogs and let him do his own thing for a few months and now she is the healthiest of all four frogs. She's still little but by far the most active and plump of the group. Stick with the little dude! mine totally suprised me


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have no plans of giving up on him. He just chills out in his bachelor pad and eats like a pig. The rate of growth is astonishing when I compare him to the other two his age. They are twice his size.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

glad he is ok, looks nice and healthy!!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

gold3nku5h said:


> I dont know if its with PDFs or not, but i've seen video's of frogs regurgitating their stomachs, and then after they throw it up, they reswallow it all. Maybe PDF's can do that, and you just got him right when he was about to finish swallowing?


no frog can throw up. they all have to use the method you just describe to expell anything stuck in their stomachs or throats. that being said, i think your right about this photo.


----------

